# 1979 ABU Garcia Ambassadeur 5500 ???



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

My bud just dug up a red ABU Garcia Ambassadeur 5500 he bought over 30 years ago. He contacted the manufacture, gave them the cereal number and was told his reel is a 1979 model that holds 90 yards of 20
lb or 160 yards of 12 lb. 

He's never been much for baitcasters and has not bought one since this reel. It's only been casted a few times and is in exceptional condition. 

Would anyone have a good estimate on what his reel would be valued at today?? It's a beautiful piece of angling history! 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm thinking $50-75. I've seen some early Shimano Bantams go for $100+ bur not sure on the Garcia's. I may be way off. Do a search on e-Bay to determine the market.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

They were made starting in 1952.....Here is an e-bay for $255 with a box. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Immacul...063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2319a931af


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine (actually it was my dads) was appraised at $600 two years ago. It's a 1974 model I believe, with the owners manual, leather case, tools, replacement bearings and drag, all original. The tools, bearings and drag are still in their original packaging. Mint in the box as they say. 

That's it in my avitar.

Edit: Oops, just noticed yours is a 5500, mine is a 5000.


----------

